# TV umschalt Effekt (zapping) gesucht



## prinzkarneval1 (16. Oktober 2007)

Halli hallo,

ich suche verzweifelt die Möglichkeit, in Premiere CS3 ein TV umschalten nachzubasteln (zapping).
Ihr kennt das ja bestimmt aus der Pro7 Reihe "Switch" o.ä.

Das Problem ist, das ich das für ein HDV Projekt benötige,
also brauche es zumindest in 16:9.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wäre super wichtig.
Ist nämlich für einen Wettbewerb.

Bin für jeden kleinen Tipp dankbar,

schonmal vorab vielen Dank

Viele Grüße

Manuel


----------



## janoc (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich kenn den "Effekt" nicht, beschreib den bitte mal näher (resp. im Detail).


----------



## prinzkarneval1 (16. Oktober 2007)

uiii, noch nie Switch auf Pro7 oder zapping auf Premiere gesehen

Im Prinzip sind es 7-8 Bilder, wo schnee zu sehen ist. Jedes Bild hat unterschiedliche, farbige Wellen.
Es ist wie eine kleine Bildstörung beim wechseln der TV Sender


----------



## janoc (16. Oktober 2007)

Na kannst Du das nicht im Photoshop nachbaun?
Ein paar Frames für's Rauschen und die farbigen Wellen darüber halt bewegen.

(/me kuckt nicht genug Fernsehen ...)


----------



## janoc (16. Oktober 2007)

http://www.gettyimages.com/Search/S...yXTgaQLbCv38+Pp999huq3v/R8/Py+X8AphbGMAAIAAA=


----------

